# They've located the missing toilet paper..



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

*Police in North Carolina stopped a truck with 18,000 pounds of stolen toilet paper *


https://www.insider.com/police-stop-truck-with-18000-pounds-of-stolen-toilet-paper-2020-3


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Just for sh%ts and giggles I checked ebay for "toilet paper".I saw one "auction listing" for 20 roll packs asking 72.95 per package.The listing showed 75 available when I opened it.You could see the amount available going down,went down to 0 available in a matter of less than 2 mins.People are stupid.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

stokes said:


> Just for sh%ts and giggles I checked ebay for "toilet paper".I saw one "auction listing" for 20 roll packs asking 72.95 per package.The listing showed 75 available when I opened it.You could see the amount available going down,went down to 0 available in a matter of less than 2 mins.People are stupid.


You forgot to mention what the shipping charge was.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Before spending $73 a pack for TP, I would use the local newspaper which would finally be of any use to me.

GW


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

BackyardCowboy said:


> You forgot to mention what the shipping charge was.


Free shipping,such a deal!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> Before spending $73 a pack for TP, I would use the local newspaper which would finally be of any use to me.
> 
> GW


Start with the Op-Ed section. Leave the obituaries for last (obviously)


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't yet read at that end, although there have been rumors of a cranial anal impaction.

GW


----------



## NRA_guy (Oct 5, 2012)

_*" . . . no arrests have been made at this time. *_

_*Guilford County Captain Daryl Loftis told Associated Press that the shipment was actually lawful, but the trailer itself had been reported stolen. He added that the driver is suspected of stealing the truck"*_

So why would they not arrest the driver?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

NRA_guy said:


> _*" . . . no arrests have been made at this time. *_
> 
> _*Guilford County Captain Daryl Loftis told Associated Press that the shipment was actually lawful, but the trailer itself had been reported stolen. He added that the driver is suspected of stealing the truck"*_
> 
> So why would they not arrest the driver?


Because when they checked the TP into the Evidence room, there was only 15,000 pounds turned in. 
(The officers don't want people asking too many questions. )


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> Before spending $73 a pack for TP, I would use the local newspaper which would finally be of any use to me.
> 
> GW


Don't flush.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> I can't yet read at that end, although there have been rumors of a cranial anal impaction.
> 
> GW


Remember when Sears and J C Penney had those HUGE catalogs? 
They were made for a time like this.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

stokes said:


> Just for sh%ts and giggles I checked ebay for "toilet paper".I saw one "auction listing" for 20 roll packs asking 72.95 per package.The listing showed 75 available when I opened it.You could see the amount available going down,went down to 0 available in a matter of less than 2 mins.People are stupid.


I'd use my fingers or a stick before I paid some a$$ $73.00 for a package of TP. Early Romans used a sponge on a stick and sloshed it in a jug of water between uses...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Ever wonder why an Arab won't use their left hand to eat or shake?






Enjoy!
Gw


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My neighbor bought the last four rolls of the extra jumbo size @ Costco, only to find out they wouldn't fit the toilet paper holder in his bathroom.

So.....he ended up doing this. Talk about a smooth & plush ride.


----------

